# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Gleason 9

## Emma2016

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Mein Freund, 47,  erhielt letzten Donnerstag die Diagnose Prostatakrebs, 10 von 10 stanzen positiv, Gleason 9.
Ich bin verwirrt und ratlos. Nächste Woche ist die radiologische Untersuchung. Der Arzt sprach von Hormon Therapie und Bestrahlung. 
Die Packungs Beilage der Hormon Tabletten verängstigt mich noch mehr. 
Mich beschäftigen so viele Fragen. Was bedeutet die Diagnose, wie sind die ausrichten, was bedeutet das für uns, unsere Partnerschaft  und wie gehen wir damit um? Wie gehe ich damit um?
und nun heißt es warten auf den Befund von C T und Szintigram, ob Metastasen vorhanden sind oder hoffentlich nicht.
Ich freue mich auf regen Austausch hier im Forum.
Danke schon mal und viele Grüße

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Emma,

dies ist kein gutes Ergebnis. Die Hormontabletten sollte Dein Freund, trotz der Packungsbeilage, in jedem Fall nehmen. Krebs ist eine schwere Erkrankung und da kann man nicht nach dem Lesen der Packungsbeilage auf die Medizin verzichten.

Die Aussichten sind beim Prostatakrebs besser als bei fast jedem anderen Krebs, Dein Freund wird wahrscheinlich noch viele Jahre leben. Allerdings beeinträchtigt die Hormontherapie seine Potenz schon sehr.

Anstatt einer Bestrahlung kann auch eine Prostataoperation durchgeführt werden. Überstürzt nichts, lasst Euch beraten.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Emma

Strahlen- und Hormontherapie werden in der beschriebenen Lage
wohl das Richtige sein. Dass der Urologe gleich mal Tabletten gab
(Bicalutamid ?), lässt mich einen PSA-Wert von deutlich über 10ng/ml
vermuten. Da ist dann auch die Suche nach Metastasen angezeigt.
Soweit scheint bis jetzt alles richtig gegangen zu sein,
und diese Tabletten halten das Krebswachstum auf - vorerst.
Weitere Massnahmen werden dann bei Vorliegen der Berichte zu
CT und Knochenszintigramm getroffen.

Der Beipackzettel zu den Antihormon-Tabletten klingt in der Tat 
sehr beeindruckend, aber das ist nur halb so schlimm. Da sind alle
möglichen Nebenwirkungen beschrieben, die aber niemals alle
zusammen auftreten.
Bei längerer Anwendung (was ich nicht vermute, man wird deinem
Mann Spritzen geben) sollte man der Prävention des Brustwachstums,
Gynäkomastie, hinreichend Beachtung schenken.


So ein Gleason-Score 9 in allen Stanzen ist eine schwere Krankheit,
mit der man aber Jahre überleben kann. Ich bin derzeit im sechsten.

Um eine bessere Einschätzung zu treffen, müsste man vor allem
über den gegenwärtigen PSA-Wert Bescheid wissen. Noch besser
wären auch Werte aus der Vergangenheit, um die Dynamik des
Tumorwachstums beurteilen zu können als weiteres Mass für die
Aggressivität.

Für eure Partnerschaft bedeutet das eine Prüfung.  
Bei Einschränkungen durch die Krankheit sind Verzicht deinerseits
und auf seiner Seite diese zu akzeptieren wohl die wichtigsten Aufgaben.
Das geht!


Carpe diem! (nimm den Tag!)
Konrad

----------


## Peter1963

Hallo Emma,
mir wurde damals gesagt, dass ich mit der Hormontherapie auf jeden Fall schon vor der OP anfangen soll, weil diese, in meinem Fall waren es Hormonspritzen, den Krebs am weiteren Wachstum hindern. Klar haben die Nebenwirkungen, aber damit muss man halt leben lernen. Ich habe eine umfassende Therapie bevorzugt, mit OP, Bestrahlung und eben dieser Hormontherapie. Ihr Mann kann im Fall einer OP den behandelnden Arzt nur den Hinweis geben, dass er, wenn möglich nerverhaltend operieren soll. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es vor Ort bei der OP entschieden werden kann und in schweren Fällen nicht möglich sein wird. Da bei ihrem Freund der gleiche Hohe Wert  Gleason 9 wie bei mir festgestellt wurde, würde ich auch eine Operation empfehlen, da er sehr aggressive sein könnte. Es wird ein verdammt schwerer Weg, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, aber wer kämpft, hat noch eine Chance, dass er gewinnen kann. Dazu muss ich sagen, bei mir ist ein Jahr danach der PSA Wert schon wieder gestiegen und wenn er sich trotz Hormonspritzen nicht wieder stabilisiert, werden ich diese ganze Prozedur der Untersuchungen und Bestrahlung in absehbarer Zeit ein 2. mal durchmachen. Bestimmt nicht gerne, aber besser so als anders. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Ihnen und Ihrem Freund alles alles Gute. Immer Optimist bleiben, egal wie schwer es fällt. Das hilft auch mit. 
Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe eine umfassende Therapie bevorzugt, mit OP, Bestrahlung und eben dieser Hormontherapie. Ihr Mann kann im Fall einer OP den behandelnden Arzt nur den Hinweis geben, dass er, wenn möglich nerverhaltend operieren soll.


Hallo Peter
Es ist nicht einzusehen, warum die Prostata rausgeschnitten werden sollte,
wenn eine Bestrahlung ohnehin vorgesehen wäre. Und wenn doch operiert 
würdr, wäre es bei 10 positiven von 10 Stanzen eher unwahrscheinlich, dass
man dies nerverhaltend tue, müsste man doch zur Nerverhaltung Teile des
 Prostatagewebes drinlassen!

Man warte die Bildbefunde ab!

Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Danke für die ersten Feedbacks, ich werde berichten was die radiologische Untersuchung ergab.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen, kann man falls die strahlen Therapie in frage kommt arbeiten? Oder sollte man sich schonen? Gag muss dazu sagen, mein Partner arbeitet auf dem Bau. Er meinte heute, er ginge arbeiten und nachmittags halt zur Bestrahlung. Gag weiß ja leider nicht ob das den Körper sehr belastet. Im Internet liest man so viel verschiedenes. 
Grüße Emma

----------


## Georg_

Man kann nach einer Bestrahlungssitzung ins Büro gehen und sich hinter seinen Schreibtisch setzen. Vielleicht kann Dein Partner auch auf den Baustellen nach dem Rechten sehen. Im Laufe der Bestrahlung kann es zu Nebenwirkungen kommen die ihn zur Schonung zwingen werden.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Emma,

wie man die Bestrahlung verträgt, ist von Patient zu Patient unterschiedlich. Lasst es auf Euch zukommen. Einen Krankenschein nehmen kann man dann, wenn es angebracht ist.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Emma

Dein Freund hat Mut und Zuversicht. Das ist hilfreich und wichtig.
Er wird schon sehen, ob und wann er auf den Bau gehen könne.
Fest Einplanen sollte er das jedoch nicht. Wenn er nach dem ersten Mal
kein Problem hat, heisst das nicht, dass dies auch gegen das Ende der
Bestrahlungen noch so sei.
Dabei ist nicht die Frage, ob man 'stark' sei, entscheidend, sondern einfach,
wie man die Therapie vertrage. Wissen tut man das leider erst hinterher,
auch der stärkste Kerl.
Nicht nur wenn es um Zeitgewinn geht, ist es sinnvoll, eine SBRT** anstelle
der heute gängigen IMRT zu prüfen. Damit dauert die Bestrahlung eine 
statt fünf Wochen und die Strahlenbelastung ist insgesamt geringer.

Mehr als die Bestrahlung wird ohnehin die Hormontherapie belasten, aber 
auch dies kann je nach Patient und Medikament sehr unterschiedlich sein.
Gag sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er von einer schweren Krankheit
betroffen ist, die man nicht mit ein paar Anti-Hormon-Pillen beiseitewischen 
kann. Leider.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



**SBRT: 
Stereotactic Body Radiation Therapy, also Marken wie RapidArc, Cyberknive etc.

----------


## Georg_

Konrad,

ich bin ja auch von Cyberknife überzeugt. Aber bei 10 von 10 Stanzen und Gleason 9 ist mit einer Prostatakapselüberschreitung zu rechnen und damit wollte man mich nicht mehr in einem Cyberknife-Zentrum behandeln.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es technisch möglich ist die Prostata sowie alle Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetastasen in fünf Sitzungen zu bestrahlen! Man kann das alles einzeichnen. Wird aber bisher von keinem Cyberknife-Zentrum gemacht. Das entspricht nicht den Leitlinien.

Georg

----------


## Emma2016

Noch ein Nachtrag vom mir, PSA wert ist bei 19

----------


## skipper

Hallo Emma,
aufgrund der leider schwierigen Ausgangslage ( PSA 19, Gleason 9, 10 von 10 Stanzen betroffen ) ist von einem aggressiven Carcinom mit höchst wahrscheinlich systemischer Ausbreitung auszugehen.
Eine Therapie wird nicht genügen - wendet euch an ein PC-Kompetenzzentrum mit allen Fachgebieten die auch eine fachübergreifende Beratung anbieten.(Urologen,Strahlungsspezialisten,Onkologe  n...)
Je Aggressiver das Geschehen , desto umfassender sollte der Ansatz sein.
Eine Op könnte die Tumorlast senken und die ältesten Krebszellen entfernen, sowie Komplikationen im Darm und Blasenbereich verhindern. Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie werden wahrscheinlich folgen.
Was kann dein Freund selbst tun: Gesunde Ernährung ( viel Gemüse,wenig Fleisch ) ,viel Bewegung , Idealerweise Ausdauersport oder lange Spaziergänge und vielleicht eine psychologische Unterstützung in Anspruch nehmen.
Jede dieser Behandlungen wird deinen Freund sehr belasten , ebenso eure Beziehung , denn wenn dein Freund seine Situation realisiert und die Folgen der Behandlung zum tragen kommen wird sich in seinem Leben viel verändern.
Eine körperliche Arbeit auf dem Bau halte ich für schwer durchzuhalten. 
Gruß Skipper , der euch die Daumen drückt!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Noch ein Nachtrag vom mir, PSA wert ist bei 19


Damit, liebe Emma, ist leider meine Einschätzung in Beitrag #3 bestätigt.

Ich unterstütze Skipper durchaus, weise aber darauf hin,
dass nicht nur eine OP, sondern auch die Bestrahlung zum Ziel
hat, den Tumor möglichst vollständig zu vernichten.
Ohne die Bilder erst mal keine Unruhe und keine Entscheide.

Abwarten ist angesagt und auch möglich, denn das Bicalutamid
hat zuerst mal die Handbremse angezogen, wohl auch die
körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit betreffend. Zumindest Mauern im
Akkord und Eisenlegen würden schwierig werden. 
Und mit Ausdauersport meint Spertel wohl nicht den Marathonlauf.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Puuh, also es ist zwischen hoffen und bangen. Je mehr ich oder wir uns damit auseinander setzen, desto klarer wird, dass der Krebs wohl doch mehr Ausmaße hat als zunächst angenommen. Bangen und warten auf das Ergebnis der radiologischen Untersuchung nächste Woche.
Für mich als Partnerin beschäftigt mich auch die Frage wie sich Partnerschaft  entwickelt mit dem Wissen, daß Sex so nicht mehr möglich sein wird, wenn ich das so offen ansprechen darf. 
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, daß ist nicht das Haupt Thema, wichtig ist mir dass er / wir das gut gemeinsam durchstehen und mein Freund noch lange bei mir ist und hoffentlich ein langes Leben ohne schwer wiegende Beschwerden hat.
ich habe jetzt einfach nur große Angst vor Dienstag.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Puuh, ...
> Für mich als Partnerin beschäftigt mich auch die Frage wie sich Partnerschaft  entwickelt 
> mit dem Wissen, daß Sex so nicht mehr möglich sein wird, wenn ich das so offen ansprechen darf.


Liebe Emma,
natürlich darfst Du das ansprechen, sowohl inner- wie auch ausserhalb der Partnerschaft.

Viagra mag ja ein wenig übertünchen, aber mit Pumpen und Implantaten wird es dann krass.
Da trägt Liebe weiter, oder eben nicht:

Ich bin verlassen worden mit der Folgen einer RPE und der 'chemischen Kastration'.
Doch da war die Krankheit wohl nur das Zünglein an der Waage.
Nun bin ich mit mit meiner neuen Partnerin glücklich, mehr als je in der Vergangenheit.
Prostatakrebs ist kein Urteil, das es abzusitzen gilt. 
Auch nicht für Dich.

Aber wenn Eure Beziehung stark ist, hält die auch den Folgen der Krankheit stand.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Peter1963

Hallo Hvielemi,
ich sehe es etwas anders. Die Bestrahlungen sind richtig und auch sehr wichtig, aber so wie in meinem Fall kann es auch nicht alles beseitigen und zerstrahlen. Der Krebs ist bei mir sehr  aggressiv und hatte sich bereits in Richtung Harnblase und Harnleiter ausgebreitet, meine Werte der Stanzen waren alle positiv . Im Moment liegt der PSA Wert auch schon wieder bei über 4,0. Mir war es lieber, den ganz großen Herd heraus genommen zu bekommen. Eine nerv erhaltende OP kann in einigen Fällen durchgeführt werden, aber der Krebs war einfach schon zu groß. Ich muss mich jetzt halt damit abfinden auch wenn es mir immer noch schwer fällt. Lieber so, als vielleicht nur noch kurze Freude daran und überhaupt am Leben. Das ist aber jedem seine eigene Entscheidung, ich habe mich dafür entschieden.  Auf diese Hormonspritzen würde ich auch nicht verzichten wollen, ohne dieser Chemiekeule könnten die Reste meines Krebses, ich sage das mal so salopp, in meinem Körper weiter Samba tanzen.

lg Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich sehe es etwas anders.


Ja Peter. Sicher hast Du, haben deine Ärzte richtig gehandelt.

Heute liegt Emmas Freund im CT und unter der Gammakamera,
und am Abend dann oder in einigen Tagen liegen die Berichte vor.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Update: die Untersuchung heute ergab drei kleine Herde im Becken Bereich am Knochen. Nächste Woche großes Gespräch beim Urologen, ich werde dabei sein.

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Emma,
erst einmal schön, dass Du hierher gefunden hast. Nun hat sie also zugeschlagen in Eurem Leben, die verdammte Krebskeule. Leider ist ab diesem Tag nichts mehr so, wie es war, es wird auch niemals wieder so sein.
Als Partnerin steht man dabei, ist bei Gesprächen zugegen, versucht abzufangen. Trotzdem bleibt immer so ein bisschen das Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit. Ich hab mir damals gesagt, Augen zu und durch. Das war im Spätherbst 2014. Die Entscheidungen, für welche Therapien mein Mann sich dann letztlich entschieden hat, traf er selbst. Ich werde ihn, egal in welche Richtung, immer darin unterstützen und versuchen, ihn nicht von anderen Dingen zu überzeugen. Es ist und bleibt sein Leben und es liegt in seinen Händen. Sein Weg ist mein Weg.
Es verändert von einen Tag auf den anderen so viel. In vielen Dingen ist mein Mann 'weicher' geworden, auch viel verletzlicher. Manchmal ist er ungeduldig mit seinem Körper, fast wütend, was dann auch ich zu spüren bekomme. Er hat sich für eine Total-OP entschieden, das Ding ist draußen. Danach gab es viele postoperative Probleme. Es ist kein Spaziergang, es ist lange nicht so 'einfach', wie manche Ärzte es uns glaubend machen wollen. Es ist auch kein 'besserer' Krebs, der angeblich besser behandelbar sei. Es ist Krebs. Uns immer so individuell, wie der Mensch, der ihn hat.
Es wird ein sehr wichtiges Organ entnommen, der Hormonhaushalt gerät durcheinander. Mein Mann konnte wenigstens einseitig nervenschonend operiert werden. Vor der OP hatte er eine wichtige Entscheidung gefällt:  ich möchte in jedem Fall kontinent sein. Dieser 'Wunsch' hat sich erfüllt. Er war es sofort, nachdem der Katheder gezogen wurde. Die Potenz, nun ja... wir haben Geduld. Bisher tut sich nicht wirklich was. Aber ich habe daran niemals unsere Beziehung/ Ehe gemessen. Nach über 30 Jahren gibt es viel wichtigere Dinge. 

Mit der Diagnose Krebs relativiert sich so vieles. Du musst für Dich entscheiden, ob Du den Weg weiterhin gemeinsam mit Deinem Partner gehen kannst und willst. Ich denke, es gibt Menschen, die so was definitiv nicht können. Man sollte ihnen daraus keinen Vorwurf machen. Es gehört auch viel Mut dazu, diese Richtung einzuschlagen. Es ist ein vielleicht 'anderes' Leben, aber es ist nicht weniger lebenswert. 

Ich wünsche Euch alles erdenklich Gute für die anstehenden Untersuchungen. Die für Euch richtigen Entscheidungen und die Akzeptanz, dass es irgendwie weitergeht.
Alles Liebe, Christine

----------


## Emma2016

Liebe Christine, danke für deine lieben Worte. Ja es ist eine Achterbahn der Gefühle. Eines steht ohne Frage fest, wir gehen den weg gemeinsam. Mit allen Konsequenzen. 
Am Donnerstag ist ein Gespräch beim Urologen über die weitere Behandlung, da werde ich dabei sein. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ab läuft, erst Hormon Therapie, dann O P oder Bestrahlung, was auch immer,  oder   parallel?
es sind auch drei kleine Herde am Becken Knochen gefunden worden.
sicher mache ich mir auch Gedanken was  Sexualität betrifft, wir sind beide Ende 40, aber ich liebe meinen Partner sehr und wir schaffen das zusammen. 
Euch beiden alle guten Wünsche

Viele grüße Elke

----------


## Hartmut S

liebe christine,

das hast du schön geschrieben an emma

meine kritik ist aber, dass es einen unterschied bei der krebsart gibt.
"lieber ein langsames sterben, als ein sofortiges".
*wenn man nicht leidet!
*mein einer schwager hätte noch mindestens 10 jahre, ohne großes leiden gelebt, wenn er prostikrebs gehabt hätte.

ich hoffe, ich durfte diese kritik äußern.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut,
klar darfst Du das. Stimmt ja irgendwie auch. Die Überlebensquoten sind bei Prostatakrebs natürlich besser, als z.B. bei Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs.
Was mich nur oft ärgert, wenn man als Kommentar zu hören bekommt 'ist ja *nur* Prostatakrebs'. Das stört mich. Denn Krebs ist Krebs. Meist sagen das dann auch Menschen, die ein solches Schicksal gar nicht betrifft.
Es braucht viel Mut und Ausdauer, jeder Art von Krebs zu begegnen. Und spätestens wenn man dann auf einer Krebsstation in einer Klinik sitzt, weiß man, dass es für jeden ein schweres Schicksal ist.
Mit lieben Grüßen
Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

ok, liebe christine,
du hast irgendwie recht!

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Emma2016

Neues update.
heute war der Termin beim Urologen. Drei Monats spitze erhalten.
das Gespräch war weniger erfreulich. 
Der Krebs ist weit fort geschritten. Laut Aussage vom Arzt würde er nichts machen, wenn mein freund nicht erst 47 wäre. Zunächst ist die Vorstellung in der Klinik geplant.
Der Arzt möchte eine zweite Meinung.
was soll ich sagen, wir sind einfach nur platt.
und wieder warten. . .

P.s. Bitte entschuldigt die schreib Fehler, schreib über Handy

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Arzt möchte eine zweite Meinung.
> was soll ich sagen, wir sind einfach nur platt.
> und wieder warten. . .


Liebe Emma,
Zweitmeinung ist gut! Die "Spritze" gibt deinem Mann genügend Zeit, darauf zu warten.
"Platt sein" braucht ihr jetzt nicht mehr: Ich hatte Euch in Beitrag #3 schon geschrieben:




> So ein Gleason-Score 9 in allen Stanzen ist eine schwere Krankheit,
> mit der man aber Jahre überleben kann.


Mehr gibt es ohne neue PSA-Werte und Radiologieberichte nicht zu sagen.


Carpe diem! (nimm den Tag!)
Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Na ja, nicht mal 50 und so zu sagen keine Chance auf Genesung macht einen schon platt. Wir dachten halt O P oder Bestrahlung, und dann ist gut, weit daneben. Ja es ist sehr ernst laut Arzt. Ich habe das weit unterschätzt. Und große Angst um ihn.

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir wurde genau so wie bei dir Gleason-Score 9 bei 8 von 12 Stanzen festgestellt. Der Urologe hat nicht lange gezögert und mich sofort zu 2 Untersuchungen geschickt und zwar zur Knochenzintigraphie und zur CT- Abdomen. Dort wurden dann GsD keine Medastasen festgestellt. Anschließend kam ich zur OP mit da Vinci. Nach 7 Tagen dann Entlassung mit schon Termin zu einer Anschlussheilbehandlung. Diese würde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Ab nächster Woche beginnt meine Bestrahlung da an den Schnittränder noch etwas gefunden wurde. Meine Meinung ist: Da muss man halt durch. Was soll eine Zweit oder Drittmeinung bringen die kann mich höchstens noch verunsichern.

----------


## uwes2403

> Na ja, nicht mal 50 und so zu sagen keine Chance auf Genesung macht einen schon platt.Und große Angst um ihn.


Moin Emma,

Beides ist mehr als verständlich......aber wie Konrad schon schrieb, kein Grund den Kopf in den Sand zustecken. Es gibt genug Fälle, wo nach OP auch mit GS 9 lange Zeit Ruhe war.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das eine OP allein nicht ausreicht ist allerdings hoch - da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. Wann habt ihr den Termin zur Vorstellung in der Klinik - und sind die auf PK "spezialisiert", bzw. gibt es
dort so etwas wie ein Tumorboard mit verschiedenen Fachrichtungen, die dann ein e Behandlungsempfehlung aussprechen ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Dieterkarl

> Na ja, nicht mal 50 und so zu sagen keine Chance auf Genesung macht einen schon platt. Wir dachten halt O P oder Bestrahlung, und dann ist gut, weit daneben. Ja es ist sehr ernst laut Arzt. Ich habe das weit unterschätzt. Und große Angst um ihn.


Liebe Emma,

auch ich war nach dem ersten Schlag ins Gesicht, schau dir meine Diagnose im Profil an, voller Optimismus und glaubte nach der Rosskur mit OP, Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie dann geheilt zu sein. Einige der erfahrenen Forumsmitglieder hier, haben mich aber charmant aber recht deutlich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt.(Danke noch mal dafür! :-) ) Heute, ca. 15 Monate nach meiner Diagnose bin ich zwar nicht geheilt, aber es geht mir gut, manchmal sogar besser als vor dieser Zeit. Sicher gibt es einige Einschränkungen z.B. in Sachen Sex aber die Liebe, die meine Partnerin und ich füreinander empfinden ist trotz alledem dabei unermesslich gewachsen. Konrads Lebensweisheit Carpe diem ist dann wie bei fast allen hier zur gelebten Philosophie geworden. Man freut sich über jeden Tag und findet überall im Leben Dinge, die man anders und vor allem auch intensiver geniessen kann. Trotz der Umstände Krebspatient zu sein muss man lernen zufrieden zu leben. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das mit der wichtigste Baustein einer erfolgreichen Therapie, die einem noch viele, viele Jahre Leben schenken kann. Es gibt Mediziner, die der Ansicht sind, dass ca. 80% aller Krankheiten hauptsächlich psychosomatische Wurzeln haben! Das war bei mir bestimmt auch mit ein Nährboden für meinen Krebs. Vor allem auch Anlass, in meinem Leben und meiner Seele grundlegend aufzuräumen. Ängste, auch vor Tod, Verletzungen, Aggressionen und der ganze Müll, der einem auf die Stimmung drückt sind absolut kontraproduktiv. Wir hier haben den Vorteil, uns damit zu beschäftigen, weil wir über unsere Krankheit vor Augen gehalten bekommen, dass kein Leben unendlich ist. Hat man das einmal wirklich verinnerlicht kann man seine Situation akzeptieren und neuen Lebensmut schöpfen. Nicht, dass man sich dann aufgibt, sondern vielmehr mit Vertrauen auf die Kräfte seines Körpers und den souverän gewählten Therapien ein neues Leben beginnt. Dieses kann durchaus noch ein ganz langes sein, wenn man sieht, wie viele neue, aussichtsreiche Therapien gerade auch für uns PC-Patienten jedes Jahr entwickelt werden. 

Also Ihr Beiden, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen auch wenn es gerade fürchterlich finster aussieht!  Mit ähnlichen Diagnosen, wie sie dein Mann gerade erhalten hat, lässt es sich zwar anders, aber trotz alledem noch vortrefflich leben.

Alles erdenklich Gute für deinen Mann und natürlich auch für Dich!

Dieter

----------


## Michi1

Dieter, super dein Beitrag. Ich habe auch ein halbes Jahr gebraucht um mit der Krankheit umzugehen. Jetzt mache ich wieder alles mit was Spaß macht obwohl ich immer noch komplett Inkontinent bin. Auch da gibt es Möglichkeiten das man damit zurecht kommt. Morgen bin ich Eingeladen und um mich nicht einzuschränken trage ich ein Urinalkondom. Sonst reichen mir Einlagen und wenn ich nur kurz Unterwegs bin reicht eine Penisklemme. Diese kann ich nur ca. 2,5 Std. tragen sonst schmerzt es.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Michi
Bei weitem nicht alle GS9-Patienten werden operiert, und nur wenige der 
Operierten brauchen Einlagen, und davon wieder nur wenige Penisklemmen.
Und dennoch war es wohl richtig, auf diese Möglichkeit hinzuweisen. 
Denn selbst mit solcher und auch anderer Unbill, die den Anfänger 
erschrecken lässt, lässt sich trefflich leben, wie Du berichtest.

Lieber Dieter
Es freut mich, dass ich Dir mal helfen konnte. 
Ich hätte wohl dieses hässliche Wort _überleben_ weiter oben nicht brauchen
sollen. Was den Krebs und die Medizin betrifft, ist das zwar korrekt, und ich 
würde dies nicht mehr schreiben können, wenn die Medizin auf dem Stand
von vor sechs Jahren stehengeblieben wäre.
Für Emma und ihrem Mann viel wichtiger ist aber, dass man mit dieser
Krankheit jahrelang *leben* kann.

'_Überleben_' beschreibt nur das medizinisch-technische, während '_Leben_'
auch Begriffe wie Glück, Liebe, Mittagsschläfchen und Erlebnis enthalten
kann. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Emma und ihr Mann das können, auch
wenn es mal krass wird, wie herade jetzt, in den Tagen nach der Diagnose.



Liebe Emma und ...(?)
Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr Beide durch dieses Forum die Lage nicht nur
besser einordnen sondern dadurch auch besser damit umgehen könntet.
Am _Überleben_ würde das wohl nur wenig ändern, das _Leben_ aber nicht
nur erleichtern, sondern auch bewusster machen und bereichern.

Carpe diem! (Nimm den Tag)**
Konrad


**es ist länger her dass ich Horaz' "Ode an Leukonoe" zitiert habe,
die man auch 'Ode an das Leben' nennen könnte:




> Frage nicht (denn eine Antwort ist unmöglich), welches Ende die Götter mir, welches sie dir,
> Leukonoe, zugedacht haben, und versuche dich nicht an babylonischen Berechnungen!
> Wie viel besser ist es doch, was immer kommen wird, zu ertragen!
> Ganz gleich, ob Jupiter dir noch weitere Winter zugeteilt hat oder ob dieser jetzt,
> der gerade das Tyrrhenische Meer an widrige Klippen branden lässt, dein letzter ist,
> sei nicht dumm, filtere den Wein und verzichte auf jede weiter reichende Hoffnung!
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> Nimm den Tag und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!


(Mehr darüber in Wikipedia, 'Carpe diem')

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen Konrad
Du schreibst, nicht alle GS 9 Patienten werden operiert. Was hätte es sonst für eine Möglichkeit gegeben den Krebs wegzubekommen. Mit Tabletten hält man ihn doch nur auf habe ich hier gelesen. Da bei mit der PSA Wert wieder gestiegen ist brauche ich ab Dienstag Bestrahlungen. Habe ich da etwas zu schnell Reagiert ?
Michael

----------


## Emma2016

Ein herzliches Hallo,
der nächste Termin ist am 6.6.in der Klinik. 
Was wir nicht verstehen, dass der Urologen meinte, der Krebs sei zu weit fortgeschrittenen und eine O P aus schloss. Die Frage die auch offen bleibt, was ist mit den Metastasen im Becken Knochen? Also wirklich gut beraten fühlen wir uns nicht. Hoffen auf mehr Info in der Klinik. Der Termin ist in der urologisch onkologischen Klinik.
Mein Partner ist ein tiefes Loch gestürzt und ich habe angst ihm nicht den nötigen halt geben zu können, da ich selbst auch damit zu kämpfen habe. Ichgebe mein bestes
Danke auch an euch alle, die mir geantwortet haben in den letzten tagen. Habe daraus einiges mit genommen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Partner ist ein tiefes Loch gestürzt,
> und ich habe angst ihm nicht den nötigen halt geben zu können, 
> da ich selbst auch damit zu kämpfen habe.


Liebe Emma
So ist das nun mal, wenn man zusammen vor diese Aufgabe gestellt wird.
Nun ruht mal aus bis zum 6. Juni. Ich antworte dementsprechend nicht zu
dem, was der Urologe sagte. Auch das kann bis zur Zweitmeinung ruhen.

Und dies:
Du brauchst nicht Tränen zu unterdrücken oder sonstwie zu
"kämpfen" und auch Beruf und Haushalt dürfen mal auf Sparmodus
laufen. Zwei Schwache sind zusammen immer noch stärker,
als zwei Alleingelassene. Dein Partner (hat der einen Namen 
oder wenigstens ein Pseudonym?) wird mit Dir im Sparmodus
mehr Hilfe bekommen, als wenn Du in irgendwelchem "Kampf"
in Ehren zusammenbrichst.

Carpe diem! Nimm den Tag! Es ist nun mal so.
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Michi1,

eine krebsbefallene Prostata sollte in jedem Fall entfernt werden, sie kann Metastasen absiedeln und der Tumor kann wachsen und z.B. die Harnröhre verengen und damit einen Harnverhalt hervorrufen.

Da mit R1 der Tumor bei Dir über die Prostata hinausgewachsen ist, wird man meist mit Bestrahlung diesen Tumor bekämpfen. Allerdings wird durch die Bestrahlung die Inkontinenz nicht besser werden, da die relevanten Nerven ja mitbestrahlt werden.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Emma,

Euer Urologe orientiert sich an der S3 Leitlinie. Danach soll bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen nicht mehr operiert werden sondern nur Hormontherapie eingesetzt werden. Prof. Heidenreich u.a. entfernen trotzdem die Prostata mit einer Operation. In Studien konnten sie feststellen, dass dies die Situation des Patienten verbesserte. 

Die Knochenmetastasen würde ich mit einer Cyberknife Bestrahlung (nach der Operation der Prostata) zerstören lassen. Diese können später Schmerzen verursachen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... nicht alle GS 9 Patienten werden operiert. 
> Was hätte es sonst für eine Möglichkeit gegeben, den Krebs wegzubekommen. 
> Mit Tabletten hält man ihn doch nur auf, habe ich hier gelesen.
>  Da bei mit der PSA Wert wieder gestiegen ist brauche ich ab Dienstag Bestrahlungen. 
> Habe ich da etwas zu schnell Reagiert ?


Nein, Michael, Du hast nicht zu schnell reagiert. 
Dein PSA verdoppelt sich im Vierteljahres-Rythmus, das _muss_ man was tun.
Die nun beginnende Bestrahlung ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit zur Heilung,
also der vollständigen Entfernung und/oder Zerstörung des Krebses.
Tabletten (Bicalutamid) oder Spritzen (z.B Leuprorelin) sind Hormontherapien,
die den Krebs zwar jahrelang aufhalten sollen, aber eben nicht mehr heilen.
Sie werden auch adjuvant (unterstützend) zur Bestrahlung eingesetzt, also
bitte nicht erschrecken, wenn der Arzt mit der Spritze kommt.

Carpe diem!, Nimm's ruhig!
Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Hallo, eine frage, schmerzen in den Knochen, ähnlich einer Grippe, können die von der Hormon Therapie kommen?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Emma,

Du erwähntest weiter oben: "Drei Monats spitze erhalten." Dabei handelt es sich um das LH-RH-Analogon -* hier* - also ein Implantat, das in die Bauchdecke eingeführt wird. Bitte, lass uns wissen, ob zusätzlich Zometa - *hier* - zum Knochenschutz verabreicht wurde. 

P.S.: Bitte, auch die links stehenden Links zur weiteren Info beim LH_RH-Analoga anklicken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Emma,



> schmerzen in den Knochen, ähnlich einer Grippe, können die von der Hormon Therapie kommen?


ja, davon können die Schmerzen kommen. Knochen- und Gelenkschmerzen sind eine häufige Nebenwirkung einer Androgenentzugstherapie.

Ralf

----------


## ganther

Hallo Emma,

im Jahr 2000 wurde bei mir Gleason 9 diagnostiziert und während verschiedener Therapien hatte ich doch kaum eine Einschränkung meiner Lebensqualität erfahren müssen.
Dank div. Infos, auch über verschiedene Foren, bin ich durchweg immer gut begleitet worden.

Viele Grüße

Otto

----------


## Emma2016

Hallo Harald, ein Knochen Schutz wurde bisher nicht gegeben.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Emma,

aus Unkenntnis habe ich damals, also vor mehr als 10 Jahren während der DHB, also der dreifachen Hormonblockade nach Dr. Bob Leibowitz Zometa nicht berücksichtigt, bin aber dennoch ohne Knochenbrüche und Schmerzen über die Runden gekommen. Ich wünsche Euch, dass das aktuell ähnlich abläuft. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ein Knochen Schutz wurde bisher nicht gegeben.


Das gibt man auch nicht einfach so, 
sondern nach einer Knochendichtemessung oder besser zweien, 
die entweder einen bereits zu tiefen T-Wert angeben oder eine sinkende Tendenz.
Ob Zometa oder Prolia ist dann wieder Geschmackssache, aber niemals
ohne klare Indikation, denn die Nebenwirkungen dieser Therapien
sind keineswegs harmlos.

Sollte ich zu Beginn der Chemotherapie wieder mal Knochendichte messen?
Bisher war der T-Wert trotz fünf Jahren ADT stets gut, aber leicht sinkend.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Emma2016

Hallo zusammen, gestern war der Termin in der Klinik. Im Prinzip hat der Arzt das gleiche gesagt wie der Urologe. Zu weit fortgeschrittenen. Eine O P würde er nicht empfehlen. Evt Bestrahlung. Er bespricht es in der Tumor Konferenz mit den Kollegen, auch will er mit dem Radiologen wegen der Metastasen sprechen und sollen nächsten Montag nochmal zur Besprechung kommen. Keine wirklich neue Erkenntnisse.

----------


## Emma2016

Hallo, jetzt ist es gewiss. Nach PET CT letzten Montag derzeit acht Metastasen sichtbar. Becken, Lenden und Brust Wirbel. Durch die Hormon Blockade können noch mehr, derzeit noch nicht sichtbare Metastasen vorhanden sein. Auf Grund der weiten Streuung keine Bestrahlung möglich. Chemo würde mehr schaden als nutzen. Momentan weitere Hormon Therapie und 1 x im Monat Knochen Aufbau mit Infusionen.
es ist sehr ernüchternd und es bleibt die Frage. . .was nun???

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde eine PSMA Therapie mit Lu177 machen:

http://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de/...-p-176350.html

http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/struktur/kliniken/nuklearmedizin/home/klinikbereiche/radiopharmazie.html

Damit kann man weit verteilte Metastasen mit geringen Nebenwirkungen verkleinern und beseitigen. 

Alternativ könnte man die Metastasen mit Cyberknife gezielt bestrahlen. Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob man bereit ist diese Therapie bei acht Metastasen zu machen.

Georg

----------


## Emma2016

Danke Georg, werde am Montag den Arzt darauf ansprechen.

----------


## Georg_

Emma,

die Therapie ist sehr neu und Euer Arzt kennt sie wahrscheinlich nicht genau. Ich würde mich direkt mit den angegebenen Kliniken in Verbindung setzen. Dies sind Uni-Kliniken.

Georg

----------


## Emma2016

Mache ich, in Tübingen waren wir ja schon zwei mal Georg;:-)

----------


## Stefan1

> Hallo Harald, ein Knochen Schutz wurde bisher nicht gegeben.



Moins,

mir hat man auch von einem Knochen Schutz abgeraten.

----------


## Georg_

Man kann auch gut Vitamin D zum Knochenschutz nehmen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...amin#post85810

----------

